# Alpha-lipoic acid and neuropathy



## amberguard (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried alpha-lipoic acid and has it helped with their neuropathy? 

Amber


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 1, 2009)

amberguard said:


> Has anyone tried alpha-lipoic acid and has it helped with their neuropathy?
> 
> Amber



Dear Amber,

Here's  a site that uses ALA as part of a treatment regimen. I've ordered the ingredients!

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/neuropathy-treatment

Regards  Dodger


----------



## amberguard (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Dodger
Did you order online? Are you allowed by forum rules to say where from?

Amber


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 1, 2009)

*ALA etc*



amberguard said:


> Thanks Dodger
> Did you order online? Are you allowed by forum rules to say where from?
> 
> Amber



Dear Amber,

Here's the people I used

http://www.simplysupplements.net/library/homepage_adverts/TOP_BANNER_SPRING.gif

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## amberguard (Aug 1, 2009)

Dodger
Many thanks for this. I'm going to check with my GP before starting as I'm on other meds, so would be very interested to hear how you get on with these. 

Amber


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 1, 2009)

amberguard said:


> Dodger
> Many thanks for this. I'm going to check with my GP before starting as I'm on other meds, so would be very interested to hear how you get on with these.
> 
> Amber



Dear Amber,

I think I may be starting with PN so I'm trying to "head it off". I'll let you know what happens, it can take several months.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------

